# Ka'anapali Owners



## Kal (May 10, 2022)

Are there any Maui Float Week owners on TUG?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 10, 2022)

Kal said:


> Are there any Maui Float Week owners on TUG?


There is a Facebook group for Hyatt Kaanapali Kal and a few posts about floating weeks.


----------



## Kal (May 10, 2022)

I own at Ka'anapali and am just curious to see if there is cross pollination between the groups.


----------



## owl (Aug 26, 2022)

I own a fairly new float week owner at HKB.  Trying to learn the Hyatt system and the float system.   I also own at WKORVN.


----------

